# $1000 Budget for NEW Snowblower in NJ: Ariens vs. Toro vs. Cub Cadet



## lookinforablowerinnj (Nov 21, 2016)

looking at a new snowblower as my old one hit the skids. 

took a quick trip over to Home Depot to check out their *Ariens *stock and came across these two:

*Ariens Deluxe 24"

Ariens Compact 24"*

any thoughts on either of these? why might i go deluxe vs. compact or vice versa?

any other brands i should take a look at?

any issue with buying from HD rather than a dealer?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd stick with either the Ariens or Toro, since you have a decent budget. They will out last the Cub Cadet, if properly cared for.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Agree - Cub is MTD with a yellow paint job. The compact one is a very capable machine if you don't have the footprint for the Deluxe..... just depends on what fits your needs. I'd be leaning more towards the Deluxe if I lived up where your at though...... if your not the handy DIY type I would consider a dealer purchase for the support after the sale. HD does do a pretty good job, but might lack in turn around and service from time to time. Dealers are more likely to have a better stock of parts on hand in a pinch (albeit more expensive) and get you back to operational faster.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

save your $$ and get the Toro 724 QXE for $750 from Home depot. I too live in NJ and anything larger is a waste. This is an awesome machine, wayyyy more easier to maneuver around then a 2 stage.. By light years 

Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE 24 in. Gas Snow Blower-36002 - The Home Depot


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

bad69cat said:


> HD does do a pretty good job, but might lack in turn around and service from time to time.


Home Depot has No service for snowblowers. The part-time "high school boy" that puts snowblowers together for HD can make terrible mistakes. If you end up getting one there, put it together yourself.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ariens Deluxe 24 would likely be your best bet it represents the best combo of durability, features and power along with stellar customer support.

Next probably the Toro 826OE a good machine with adequate power but lacks a much needed headlight and not Ariens quality customer support.

Lastly but not a bad machine for most conditions the Cub Cadet 524SWE a good value for the money but only a 208cc engine.

Best of luck on your search and please post some pics once you take delivery.


----------



## lookinforablowerinnj (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey all thanks for the replies!

I've narrowed it down to the Ariens 24 Deluxe (921045) or the 28 Deluxe SHO (921048).

Is the uptick in price worth it for the 28 SHO?

Also any reason not to go with Snowblowers Direct?

Thanks!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

If you have the space and don't keep cars close together on your driveway the 28" machine will get you finished faster. The Deluxe 28 is worth the usual $200. more than the Deluxe 24. You will move up to the 306cc engine and also get the SHO specific goodies like: higher speed impeller, different pulleys and belts that all add up to better performance.

Regarding buying online many here will say that it will put you at the bottom of your nearest dealer's list if you need service and during the busy season this is likely true. However with Ariens their phone support is top notch and they may be able to help you without a trip to the dealer. If you are somewhat handy and follow the instructions your assembly/set-up should be fine especially now with the revised axle position. Additionally the over the dash manual crank chute is easy to install.


----------



## lookinforablowerinnj (Nov 21, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> If you have the space and don't keep cars close together on your driveway the 28" machine will get you finished faster. The Deluxe 28 is worth the usual $200. More than the Deluxe 24. You will move up to the 306cc engine and also get the SHO specific goodies like: higher speed impeller, different pullies and belts that all add up to better performance.
> 
> Regarding buying online many here will say that it will put you at the bottom of your nearest dealer's list if you need service and during the bust season this is likely true. However with Ariens their phone support is top notch and they may be able to help you without a trip to the dealer. If you are somewhat handy and follow the instructions your assembly should be fine especially now with the revised axle position.


local dealer only has Deluxe 24 or the Deluxe 26 SHO. 

think we might just go with the Deluxe 24...


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

lookinforablowerinnj said:


> local dealer only has Deluxe 24 or the Deluxe 26 SHO.
> 
> think we might just go with the Deluxe 24...


Though the Deluxe 28 SHO will give you more oomph and a beefier engine. You will not go wrong with either one. The 254cc engine is a good fit for the 24 inch auger size but is underpowered in the regular Deluxe 28. Good luck and please post some pics once you have taken delivery.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

You are making a mistake. Dont need that much machine in NJ. overkill for what you want unless you are doing huge areas.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

"Mistake" is all dependent on the persons income and what they consider expensive. To me, 60K is crazy for a vehicle. But to others thats chump change. Im more of the "Id rather have the SHO and not need it, than have a deluxe and regret not having the extra oomph when i need it once in a while"


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

We only average about 39 inches a year here per weatherdb.com. However some winters we get much more and when that plow pile is left by the town that extra power is worth every penny and I am certainly living on a budget.

IMHO the true test of any snowblower is how it handles the plow pile. I have had the regret after trying out my brand new Deluxe 28 with the 254cc LCT engine on the plow pile after a big storm it stalled at one point. I had that feeling knowing I had to upgrade and it was going to cost me more than stretching the budget as I should have during the initial purchase.

All the best.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Fords vs. Chevy debate as far as Ariens vs. Toro.

My personal preference is the Toro machines, as they seem to throw the snow better.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Ariens = Chevy- Better all around, holds value better, more reliable, better looking, ready to take the abuse. 
Toro = Ford - Oh crap why did I even get this blah thing!? 

Ok ok just kidding.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

The 28 SHO 306 cc. I think less would be under powered. Ariens should have a buy the way you want program. I would order a non pro model 28 with a 369cc or 414 cc motor.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a used 2013 Toro Powermax 826 OE - only disadvantage ? No zerks for adding Grease. Had to take apart both the auger and impellor to remove the rust and apply grease directly. This is something I probably need to do every 3 or so years.


Not familar with the 2 model of Arien that you are looking for - unable to find the manuals - 


If I was making a $1000 investment today ? Make sure the model have the zerks for adding grease.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> with Ariens their phone support is top notch.


I tried to call Ariens and couldn't find their phone number. So I emailed them asking how I could talk with them. I received this reply:

"Ariens Company does not offer a Customer Service Phone number, we ask that you please contact the authorized Ariens Dealers in your area to answer the questions you may have."

Am I missing something? She did also answer the other questions I asked in email, but as far as I can tell, ariens phone support does not exist.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Just googling Ariens Customer Service Phone Number came up with 1 (920) 756-4688. Ive spoken with them before. Not sure why they said that


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't believe that this thread has lasted so long and nobody has asked the OP what his needs are. How big is the driveway? What kind of snow do you get (heavy like by the water or a bit lighter that what falls more inland)? Will it be used to do any other drive ways or walks? Do you have any health issues that might prevent you from maneuvering the machine?

These questions should really be answered before any decent recommendation can be made.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

I would go with the Ariens Deluxe 24" 921045 from an Ariens Dealer, not HD.
I am in NY and know what kind of snow you get, you dont need a bigger machine than that.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Center Mass said:


> I would go with the Ariens Deluxe 24" 921045 from an Ariens Dealer, not HD.
> I am in NY and know what kind of snow you get, you dont need a bigger machine than that.


You do realize the OP asked this question over four years ago


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

not only that the OP was last seen Nov 23, 2016 making it very unlikely he will read the answer


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

It’s a good reply 

Plenty of people search and older threads pop up.


----------

